# Piedmont Voo Doo



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Took my yearly trip to Piedmont this morning hoping to find a few left over Saugeye. 
Was on the lake at sun up and fished until 1:00 pm.
Not a single Eye, but did land these two SMB within 5 minutes of each other. Toll them up close in the wood. 
One was 21”, and one was 22”. Caught a total of 12 bass, 10 were SM.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice smallmouth!
Reminds me of a 2 
I caught at Tappan a few years back at the marina docks.
Had nothing fist hour.
Then Bam ! 2 Big smallies within 2 casts.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Speed troll shad raps shallow for the eyes. 6 to 8 fow. 3mph


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Beauties...congrats!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

The beauty of the SMB coloring never ceases to amaze me! These are greenish and most are brown/goldish...beauties for sure!!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Catching them on a light reel, 5’-6” light rod, and 6 pound test is very enjoyable.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Hope you got a nice aerial show with them. They sure love to jump and try to throw the hook.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Specwar said:


> Took my yearly trip to Piedmont this morning hoping to find a few left over Saugeye.
> Was on the lake at sun up and fished until 1:00 pm.
> Not a single Eye, but did land these two SMB within 5 minutes of each other. Toll them up close in the wood.
> One was 21”, and one was 22”. Caught a total of 12 bass, 10 were SM.
> ...


you sure that's not a double pic of the same bass? Not trying to be a jerk… But when you zoom in… The markings are the exact same in both pics


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Didn't have to zoom in to see it's the same picture. I'm sure it was a mistake and the same one was uploaded twice by accident even though the one is zoomed in more.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Hate to disappoint any doubters, I don’t keep SMB or LMB and return them as quickly as I can. Two different SMB on two consecutive casts from the same spot. Look at the seam in the carpet, and notice there are no wet spots where the same fish could of flopped and changed locations.
Sorry, it is as I first explained.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Specwar said:


> Hate to disappoint any doubters, I don’t keep SMB or LMB and return them as quickly as I can. Two different SMB on two consecutive casts from the same spot. Look at the seam in the carpet, and notice there are no wet spots where the same fish could of flopped and changed locations.
> Sorry, it is as I first explained.


Two different fish…..markings are different, unless Specwar keeps an airbrush on the boat 
Damn good catches!!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ok... my bad... like I said it wasn't trying to be a jerk 👌


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

9Left said:


> ok... my bad... like I said it wasn't trying to be a jerk


Well I honestly didn’t think you were🤙


----------

